# Baby's on his/her way



## mkloby (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey all,
Just wanted to let you guys know my wife has started labor, so we'll be going to the hospital soon. Say a few prayers for us. I'll post pics in a couple days when we get back.      

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## timshatz (Jan 16, 2007)

Good luck Matt! Hope all goes well. Just had one last month myself and all is well. No sleep, but other than that all is well.

Keep us posted!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2007)

Best of luck, Matt! Our thoughts and prayers are with you. Welcome to fatherhood.


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2007)

congrats early man ......... a new step for you and your wife and a new little one into the world; best of health

E ~


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 16, 2007)

Lotsa Luck Matt!!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 16, 2007)

Congrats it can be a lot of fun


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2007)

My prayers are with you, Matt. To bad I didn't pray for Timshatz. Didn't realize he was pregnant.


----------



## k9kiwi (Jan 16, 2007)

Congrats from down under.

Sorry if our prayers appear upside down.  

And thus it came to pass, sleep has endeth.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 16, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> My prayers are with you, Matt. To bad I didn't pray for Timshatz. Didn't realize he was pregnant.



Didn't pop into my head to post it. Thanks for the prayers, cosmic brownie points are always welcome.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2007)

timshatz said:


> Just had one last month myself and all is well. No sleep, but other than that all is well.
> 
> Keep us posted!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2007)

Good luck ol' loby-boy... Heres to a healthy male heir...


----------



## Chief (Jan 16, 2007)

Good luck man.

I'll be prayin' for ya.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 16, 2007)

Best of luck to you and your wife!


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 17, 2007)

Good luck man!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2007)

Good luck and Congrats!


----------



## v2 (Jan 17, 2007)

Wszystkiego najlepszego ! Good luck man!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

good luck man, rest assured all our thoughts are with you! 

just one thing- what did your wife have to say about her being in labour and you, instead of taking her to the hospital, coming online to tell a bunch of aviation nerds exactily what's happening


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 17, 2007)

Who you callin' a nerd you solopsist young punk. I will have you know that I am aware of one non-cyber person who is interested in aviation to the level that corresponds with this forum.

Doink. Geez, the outlandish daring of youth today.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 17, 2007)

Thats because parents dont use a paddle or a belt anymore....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thankyou, Les. Now I must go to my iPod and listen to Lanc's music that brings me such joy.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 17, 2007)

good luck matt, hope it all turns out well.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 18, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Thats because parents dont use a paddle or a belt anymore....



Too true! Spare the rod, piss off the parent.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks all. Lanc, it takes a while from when labor starts till you go to the hospital... one hell of an experience. All did not go smoothly, but in the end everything turned out okay. Apparently, Baby was trying to give Daddy a heart attack on his first day. My wife had freakish contractions w/o any rest in between, just one of top of the other lasting over 2mins each. Then, there was some meconium, so they thought maybe the baby was in distress, so they got the neonatal dr to come in the room. Doctor was late, due to the freakish contractions which pushed baby out quickly. Then the umbilical cord was wrapped around the neck TWICE - but it was loose so he wasn't in danger, the doctor just unwrapped it after the head came out. THEN, on his first breath, he breathed too hard and put a little hole in his lung, so had some trouble breathing, which they didn't find out the cause till an xray later. Luckily, the doctor gave him a day and his lung healed itself and inflated fully, so it's as if it never happened now! Thanks for the prayers - God knows we needed them. He's doing great now, and I got my male heir! So finally, here he is:

Matthew James Kloby


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to the world little man. May God bless you.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 18, 2007)

me too, welcome.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Congratulations, Matt! Sounds like you had a bit of an adventure, and thankfully all is well. You are just beginning the amazing journey of parenthood. You will find no job more challenging and more rewarding at the same time. He's a handsome boy, enjoy him.


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 19, 2007)

Congratulations, Matt! And welcome to the world M.J. Kloby!
Wish you all well and pray your wife is resting and recovering
quickly. Life will never be quite the same again - it is now more
complicated and an awful lot of fun!


----------



## v2 (Jan 19, 2007)

Congratulations, Matt!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 19, 2007)

What a fine looking son!!! Congrats.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 19, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Thats because parents dont use a paddle or a belt anymore....



Yeah, I heard California is discussing making it ILLEGAL to spake your child if they are younger than 3 yrs old.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 19, 2007)

Congrats Pal! A job well done! Good looking kid. Your wife's labor was as eventful as my wife's was uneventful. Only thing that happened that I thought was somewhat funny was when we were driving up to the hospital, my wife saw a sign saying VALET PARKING. We head for the front door and she sees a guy standing in front of the hospital and said, "Oh look, they can valet park our car honey". 

I said, "Babe, nobody valet parks at 5 am on a Sunday morning. That's the security guard". 

"Oh...". 

I figure she was kind of out of it with the contractions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome to the world little man! Congratulations!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 19, 2007)

CONGRATS TO U AND UR MISSES MATT!!!!

Is he an Jr. or a II??? or just Lil' Matty?


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 19, 2007)

Congrats dude!!


----------



## Chief (Jan 19, 2007)

Congrates to you Matt. May the fun begin.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks like I'm late for the party as usual.

Congrats on the new little tyke, bud. It sure looks as though the first moments of life were an adventure alright. I'm so glad it all worked out for the best. Good luck with fatherhood.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks again, everyone  



lesofprimus said:


> CONGRATS TO U AND UR MISSES MATT!!!!
> 
> Is he an Jr. or a II??? or just Lil' Matty?



We were going to name him Matthew Francis Kloby, Jr - but I didn't want to torment another soul w/ the name Francis... so we swapped out the middle name and dropped the Jr part. So, yeah, he's just a lil matty


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 19, 2007)

Good man. Thank god my old man didn't name me after him. I'd have had no desire to go through life as Howie Jr.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 20, 2007)

U think thats bad??? My Grandmothers last name was Savage, and all three of my fathers sons have the same middle name...

Daniel Savage has a nice ring right??? 

Try having that name when ur 12....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2007)

believe me i have huge problems with my name at times..........

and Congratulations mk you must be so pleased, i wish you all the best with matty!

BTW, it's never too early to get them interested in aircraft


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2007)

The boys going to grow up to be like Daddy, but hes goona fly for the Army! 

Just kidding man.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 20, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Daniel Savage has a nice ring right???



one of my friends at school is Daniel savage.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 21, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The boys going to grow up to be like Daddy, but hes goona fly for the Army!
> 
> Just kidding man.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2007)

Come on the Marines dont have the Blackhawk, you knew that was coming from me!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2007)

Daniel Savage? Sounds like great CPO name. Has military written all over it.

Different first and middle names on my side? Hubert, Edwin, Rush, Jeeter.  

Nothing though that sounds as cool with Sgt. in front of it as Savage.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 21, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Nothing though that sounds as cool with Sgt. in front of it as Savage.


Wasn't he a GI Joe character?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2007)

If he wasn't he should have been. It certainly wasn't 
Sgt. Hubert.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 21, 2007)

Sgt Slaughter wasn't it???


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 22, 2007)

Best name I ever heard that matched what the guy did later in life was
Slade Cutter, USNA class of '35, commander of USS Seahorse. It sounds
like something a script writer would pick for a Navy flick. CDR Slade Cutter.
Helluva guy. Born 1911 and died last year.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 22, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> Best name I ever heard that matched what the guy did later in life was
> Slade Cutter, USNA class of '35, commander of USS Seahorse. It sounds
> like something a script writer would pick for a Navy flick. CDR Slade Cutter.
> Helluva guy. Born 1911 and died last year.



That is a pretty cool one. Sounds like a Private Detective. Slade. Hmmm, has a ring to it.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 23, 2007)

In my Basic School class we had a guy named 2ndLt Officer....


----------



## timshatz (Jan 23, 2007)

mkloby said:


> In my Basic School class we had a guy named 2ndLt Officer....



Come again? His name was "2ndLt Officer"?! Am I missing something?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2007)

2ndLt Officer, Sir.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 23, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> 2ndLt Officer, Sir.



His parents had to be pissed at him. Even naming your kid "Whoops" would be better. 

Reminds me of "Major Major" from "Catch 22".


----------



## mkloby (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh I'm sorry - i didn't mean that his first name was "2ndLt" I was referring to his rank....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2007)

Eagle said:


> one of my friends at school is Daniel savage.


Pretty cool, but back 30 years ago, a middle name like Savage was brutal.... Got into alot of fights over it....


> i didn't mean that his first name was "2ndLt" I was referring to his rank....


His first name was Officer, correct???


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 23, 2007)

The head RCMP or Mountie at the time of the Klondike gold rush was Superintendent Sam Steele who with his party of 13 troopers maintained law and order in a town of 14000 goldminers at dawson creek 
Sam Steele
other good clips also on this site


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2007)

Since we are off topic...

When I was kid, my parents were selling their 1972 Gran Turino. A really old guy (about 20 or so I guess) and his girlfriend showed up to buy it. They wanted to hotrod it. I've never forgotten his name. A big burly black haired guy, named JET. I admire that name to this day.

Below are pics of that brown turd. Not exactly our car but looked just like it.


----------



## k9kiwi (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to you both, so much to look forward to.

Moments you will treasure for the rest of your life.

Snapped by my wife a year ago. 3 Generations, NZ Military, NZ Police, NZ Fire Service. 50 years between the two of us. What chance of the young fella not ending in a uniform somewhere.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 23, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> His first name was Officer, correct???



Boy this has caused confusion. Sorry - last name was Officer...

Here's a couple more of Matty


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hehehe. I wish I could sleep like that. Out like a light. Close your eyes and tomorrow it becomes.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh and mkloby, you averse to vomit, feces or both. You gotta be intolerant to one or the other. Once Matt gets off the teat and starts solid food...GAME ON!!!


----------



## mkloby (Jan 23, 2007)

I think it's going to be the poop that gets me. Right now his diapers don't really smell... He does pee on me on a pretty much daily basis though.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2007)

Been there. 

Don't let the wet diaper off that bad boy. Cold air means weapons are not safe and friendly fire is likely.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 24, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Been there.
> 
> Don't let the wet diaper off that bad boy. Cold air means weapons are not safe and friendly fire is likely.



Bingo, same with females. Once that cold air hits, it's like a land mine. It just goes off. Put a wash cloth in front of the "gun" when you take the diaper off to catch the "random fire".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

anyone would thin analolgies like these are the only reason they have kids, i'll et they do the "watch the plane fly into the hangar" too


----------



## timshatz (Feb 1, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> anyone would thin analolgies like these are the only reason they have kids, i'll et they do the "watch the plane fly into the hangar" too



Haven't gotten to that level yet. Still workin' the teat in my end of the world. But when the time comes, and if it works, I'll use all the anologies possible. Every day is different.

BTW- You meant feeding the kid with your analogy, right? Not a different bird and a different hanger (which got us in the predicament in the first place).


----------



## Erich (Feb 1, 2007)

ah a Celtic cross on your right arm eh ? ........ excellent, my relatives would be proud !

handsome young chap you have there and many congrats to you and your lovely wife Matt. Enjoy the times with the young one as he will grow quickly to be a cowboy, then a warrior, a king and hopefully a sage ..... 

From an Opa


----------



## mkloby (Feb 1, 2007)

Erich said:


> ah a Celtic cross on your right arm eh ? ........ excellent, my relatives would be proud !
> 
> handsome young chap you have there and many congrats to you and your lovely wife Matt. Enjoy the times with the young one as he will grow quickly to be a cowboy, then a warrior, a king and hopefully a sage .....
> 
> From an Opa



Thanks  You're damn right a Celtic Cross! Need to find a time to get another tat on my left arm...


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 1, 2007)

Mine just uttered its first word not mama nor dada but bye with a wave attached i hope shes not hinting at the near future


----------



## mkloby (Feb 1, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> Mine just uttered its first word not mama nor dada but bye with a wave attached i hope shes not hinting at the near future



 I can't wait for all that stuff...


----------



## Pisis (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm late but congratulations on your baby Kloby Jr.!!! It is a true blessing!!!


----------



## timshatz (Feb 2, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> Mine just uttered its first word not mama nor dada but bye with a wave attached i hope shes not hinting at the near future



That is very cool. And kinda spooky.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 2, 2007)

And don't wish away the younger years. Man they go FAST!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

mkloby said:


> I can't wait for all that stuff...



you mean them leaving home?


----------



## mkloby (Feb 3, 2007)

I meant first giggle, crawling, first word, first step...


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 3, 2007)

yhe first thing that impressed me was when she figured out she had one hand then the other then the appendages on the bottom not that she knew what they were for


----------



## timshatz (Feb 3, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> yhe first thing that impressed me was when she figured out she had one hand then the other then the appendages on the bottom not that she knew what they were for



pbfoot, when did that happen? Curious, I want to know what's coming.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 3, 2007)

timshatz said:


> pbfoot, when did that happen? Curious, I want to know what's coming.


 if i can recall at about 3-4 months the thing I found out is don't waste money on toys because just about every object is a toy which they seen to find more pleasure in then the purchased ones and just about every thing finds its way into the mouth . Mine stopped the soother at about 10 months crawling at 10 walking at 11 . yesterday was her 1st and she went for her first toboggan ride without helmet


----------



## evangilder (Feb 3, 2007)

It goes way too fast. My daughter is now over a year, and my son will be 6 in a few more months. Yikes! The first smile and giggle are awesome. My daughter's first word was "daddy". I'm so proud!


----------



## Erich (Feb 3, 2007)

my youngest grand-daughter of not even a year calls me da-da. well she has that right. Opa will be coming from her mouth soon enough 

enjoy the time with them as it goes by way toooooooooooooo fasssssssssssssssssst ~


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 3, 2007)

evangilder said:


> It goes way too fast. My daughter is now over a year, and my son will be 6 in a few more months. Yikes! The first smile and giggle are awesome. My daughter's first word was "daddy". I'm so proud!


well it beats Bye


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 3, 2007)

When the humor comes. That's what floored me. Humor is the soul of wit. And your young ones will get it in yarns. Man that's the best.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 4, 2007)

Matt just figured out that he has a hand, and when he's upset he can stick it in his mouth and suck it, although he only seems to remember that occassionally.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 4, 2007)

My oldest boy figured out he had a hand and just stared and admired it for hours. You would have thought it was made of gold.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 5, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> My oldest boy figured out he had a hand and just stared and admired it for hours. You would have thought it was made of gold.



Your son isn't Midas, is he?


----------

